# Is anyone having trouble during the pandemic getting rides?!



## Hank602 (May 5, 2020)

I’m getting ready to hit the road and I wanna ask everyone how things are playing out, I have a feeling people are having even more of a hard time wanting to pick up a “stranger” I had the opportunity to pick up a really nice guy outside of Phoenix coming from up north. He was surprised I even stopped... he began to tell me that he was harassed by the local police even more then normal, he emphasize that the police are looking for hitchhikers even more then normal.. has anyone had the same experience?


----------



## Barf (May 5, 2020)

Dood!

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/is-anybody-picking-yall-hitchhikers-up-in-the-plague.40472/
That is literally the last thread that was posted in the hitch hiking section.

Maybe try using the search engine next time before you post a new thread on a topic that has already been brought up.


----------



## Hank602 (May 5, 2020)

Barf said:


> Dood!
> 
> https://squattheplanet.com/threads/is-anybody-picking-yall-hitchhikers-up-in-the-plague.40472/
> That is literally the last thread that was posted in the hitch hiking section.
> ...


Oh shit that’s my bad


----------



## Barf (May 5, 2020)

No problem mang.


----------

